# New electric folder from Taiwan.



## Cycleops (24 Sep 2020)

I thought this was interesting as the bike has a folding as well as a suspension system:


View: https://youtu.be/GcTpg3ciRls


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2020)

Rear mech very close to the ground and love the way the batterys fits in !!!


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Sep 2020)

Not sure I will even bother investigating the price. It is certainly not for me.


----------



## dodgy (24 Sep 2020)

Sorry, looks a piece of junk from the video


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Sep 2020)

There's been a few X shaped folding bikes and ebikes.

None have caught on, but the reviewer reckons this one rides well enough.

All folding ebikes are something of a nonsense because they are all relatively heavy as well as being unwieldy with bits sticking out of the folded package.


----------



## roadrash (24 Sep 2020)

I like the fact that he has to take a hammer to it to fit the battery....


----------



## dodgy (24 Sep 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> There's been a few X shaped folding bikes and ebikes.
> 
> None have caught on, but the reviewer reckons this one rides well enough.
> 
> All folding ebikes are something of a nonsense because they are all relatively heavy as well as being unwieldy with bits sticking out of the folded package.



Agreed. But I think Gocycle have got nearest, that's why I bought one. Folded it easily goes under my desk at work (I work from home mostly, even pre-covid), I can easily get it on the bus or train and wheel it into a supermarket with no challenges. I'd buy another if I needed to.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2020)

Things really work well when they're not simply an answer looking for a problem.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Sep 2020)

dodgy said:


> Agreed. But I think Gocycle have got nearest, that's why I bought one. Folded it easily goes under my desk at work (I work from home mostly, even pre-covid), I can easily get it on the bus or train and wheel it into a supermarket with no challenges. I'd buy another if I needed to.


I like to think the Gocycle is the ebike Brompton should have come up with if clever innovative engineer like Andrew Ritchie were asked to design an electric Brompton. Instead they produced a lash up, shame.


----------



## dodgy (24 Sep 2020)

What's the answer and what's the problem they're looking for?
To me it just looks like a cheapo bit of tat with terrible QC.


----------



## sheddy (24 Sep 2020)

Has anyone tried a Flit ?
https://flit.bike/flit-16/


----------



## HMS_Dave (24 Sep 2020)

It's still massive even when "folded"


----------



## slowridr (1 Oct 2020)

sheddy said:


> Has anyone tried a Flit ?
> https://flit.bike/flit-16/


I have. I ordered one.
It’s on a boat between Taiwan and the UK now, can’t wait


----------



## Tripster (7 Oct 2020)

Cycleops said:


> I like to think the Gocycle is the ebike Brompton should have come up with if clever innovative engineer like Andrew Ritchie were asked to design an electric Brompton. Instead they produced a lash up, shame.



Except the Gocycle is one ugly muther Huber


----------



## Cycleops (7 Oct 2020)

But at least it's integrated @Tripster . I do think you could call any ebike pretty.


----------



## Tripster (7 Oct 2020)

Cycleops said:


> But at least it's integrated @Tripster . I do think you could call any ebike pretty.



Sone really nice looking ebikes, maybe not folding but still some nice ones


----------



## dodgy (7 Oct 2020)

Tripster said:


> Except the Gocycle is one ugly muther Huber



I have one and think it's quite nice looking, fortunately I don't care what people think! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tripster (7 Oct 2020)

dodgy said:


> I have one and think it's quite nice looking, fortunately I don't care what people think! 🤷‍♂️



sorry🤭 I feel an arse now😣


----------



## dodgy (7 Oct 2020)

Tripster said:


> sorry🤭 I feel an arse now😣



No honestly, I mean it. I don't care, and neither should you! I also have a Tripster by the way


----------



## Tripster (7 Oct 2020)

dodgy said:


> No honestly, I mean it. I don't care, and neither should you! I also have a Tripster by the way


Speed Triple ?
I made my comment then realised no better than many that comment unnecessarily about looks, price, and people’s choices. If we all liked the same it would be a dull world....


----------



## dodgy (7 Oct 2020)

I have a Tripster ATR double in Ti, got it about 6 years ago and despite a few decent high end alternatives, I tend to just swing my leg over the Tripster!


----------



## Tripster (7 Oct 2020)

dodgy said:


> I have a Tripster ATR double in Ti, got it about 6 years ago and despite a few decent high end alternatives, I tend to just swing my leg over the Tripster!


Ahh no. Tripster is a Triumph Speed Triple RS 1050cc


----------



## dodgy (7 Oct 2020)

Tripster said:


> Ahh no. Tripster is a Triumph Speed Triple RS 1050cc



lol! I didn't realise Kinesis had stolen the name


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2020)

Personally, I blame the scallies.


----------



## Tripster (8 Oct 2020)

dodgy said:


> lol! I didn't realise Kinesis had stolen the name



more the name my kids gave the bike  I personally call her Mavis


----------



## dodgy (8 Oct 2020)

Darling, going out for a ride on Mavis 
I used to ride motorbikes, think I got it out of my system, but do fancy another scooter, maybe an electric one this time. Anyway, sorry for the offtopicness folks!


----------

